# Free to good home 2 male degu's, cage etc



## lisajane1968 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have 2 male degu's 3 years old, quite tame in need of a good home. I'm moving house and don't have any room to take them with me. I just want to make sure they are going to a good home where they will still get the little treats and interaction that they have at home. I'm in the Sheffield area and will deliver within reason.


----------



## KittenMoo (May 4, 2011)

Im looking to get degu's as pets and would prefer to adopt some that need another home. 

Have you found your degu's a new home already? If not I live in Sheffield and would be interested in giving yours a new home :001_smile:


----------

